# Brauche bitte Hilfe bei den Einstellungen des LG iPS 277L



## HSV1887 (11. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach meinem PC zusammenbau bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einen guten Monitor. Im Augenblick teste ich den 27 Zoll von LG iPS 277L und den 24 Zoll von Asus VS 248H. Von der größe her sollte es schon ein 27 Zöller werden. Aber nun zu meinem Problem. Ich bekomme einfach kein sehr gutes Bild beim LG hin. Die Farbe weiss z.B. ist nicht schneeweiss wie beim Asus sondern weiss mit leichtem hellgrau. Ist schwer zu beschreiben aber grob gesagt sind die Farben etwas blasser wie beim Asus. Könnte evtl ja damit leben wenn nicht auch die ganz leichte Textunschärfe wäre. Der Text hier im Forum ist ok aber beim Asus schärfer. Auf manch anderen Internetseiten ist der Text sehr unscharf. Wenn ich ca 30 cm vor dem Monitor bin sind einzelne Buchstaben farbig (blau oder grün). Sollten nicht Montiore mit iPS Farbenintensiver sein als TN-Panels?

Habe das ganze letzte Wochenende an den Einstellungen gebastelt (mit verschiedenen Montiorprogrammen auch von prad). Ich bekomme aber einfach kein so gutes Bild hin wie das vom Asus. Oder hängt das am Anschluss. Der LG ist an meine Grafikkarte Asus Radeon HD 7950 DirectCuII per HDMI angeschlossen. Der Asus ist per DVI angeschlossen. Was mache ich denn falsch?

Habt ihr vielleicht auch den Monitor und wenn ja, könnet ihr mir vielleicht bei den Einstellungen helfen? Kann den Monitor noch 1. Woche lang testen. 

Schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus!!!


----------



## HSV1887 (12. März 2013)

Besitzt denn niemand diesen Monitor??? Seid ihr wirklich damit zufrieden? Wie sind denn euere Einstellungen? Bitte doch um antworten.


----------



## loller7 (12. März 2013)

Ich hoffe hier kann die jemand helfen weil mich das auch interessiert. Hab mir den Monitor nicht bestellt weil ich ihn bei Media markt gesehen hab und die Farben auch unglaublich leblos fand. Daraufhin hab ich dann bei Media Markt am Monitor angefangen rumzuspielen und wollte mehr rausholen. Das war aber nur bedingt möglich und immernoch nicht so gut wie bei den anderen.


----------



## HSV1887 (12. März 2013)

Ist Dir denn auch die Textunschärfe aufgefallen?


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2013)

Im Internet hab ich das hier gefunden. 

Werkseinstellung (abgeändert)
Helligkeit 34
Schwarzwert HOCH
Overscan AUS
Reaktionszeit NORMAL
Gamma GAMMA 1
Farbtemperatur MITTEL

Versuch es doch mal mit dem Windows 7-Tool:
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter

_Und leg ein Profil an:
START>SYSTEMSTEUERUNG>FARBVERWALTUNG>GERÄTE>ICC-Profile einstellen
START>SYSTEMSTEUERUNG>FARBVERWALTUNG>ERWEITERT>Geräteprofil LG IPS277
START>SYSTEMSTEUERUNG>FARBVERWALTUNG>ERWEITERT>Monitor kalibrieren


----------



## loller7 (13. März 2013)

Nein. Weil da bei Mediamarkt nur so ein Testvideo lief. Bekomme heute meinen Acer S275HLbmii der hat ein E-IPS Panel, ebenfalls 27 Zoll mit Full HD Auflösung aber halt ein spiegelndes Panel und kein mattes. Ich werd mal schreiben wie ich den finde.


----------



## HSV1887 (14. März 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Im Internet hab ich das hier gefunden.
> 
> Werkseinstellung (abgeändert)
> Helligkeit 34
> ...



Jetzt komme ich dem ganzen schon viel näher. 
Habe im Catayst Control Center bei der Skalierungsoption Overscan auf 0% gestellt und prombt ist die Schrift um vieles schärfer geworden. 

Im Monitor-Menü habe ich folgende Einstellungen:

Helligkeit 66
Kontrast 73
Schärfe 5
Schwarzwert Hoch
Over Scan Aus
Reaktionszeit Normal
Gama Gama1
Farbtemp. Mittel
Sechs Farben  Farbton und Sättigung alle auf 50

Bin mit der Einstellungen aber noch nicht 100% Zufrieden. Wie sind denn eure Einstellungen?  Was kann ich denn noch evtl. verbessern? Mir gefällt noch immer das Gesamtbild vom Asus besser. Wenn es diesen auch in 27 Zoll geben würde glaube ich , den richtigen gefunden zu haben. Aber ich gebe den LG noch einen Versuch!


----------



## ugotitbad (14. März 2013)

Ich glaube nicht dass man da noch so viel rausholen kann. Wie sieht dein Kontrast aus, ist das "Weiß" denn auch wirklich "Weiß"? Stelle ich bei meinem Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 22" nicht auf Optimalkontrast sieht das Bild sehr gräulich und "tot" aus. 

Hast du unter Windows: Systemsteuerung > Darstellung und Anpassung > Anzeige unter ClearType-Text anpassen einen Haken drin? Bzw. ist ClearType aktiviert?


----------



## HSV1887 (14. März 2013)

Ja habe ClearType aktiviert und die 4 Lesetexte durchlaufen. Der Bildschirm ist weiss aber nicht Schneeweiss wie es der Asus hat. Es heisst doch, dass die ips-Panels von der Farbe intensiever sein sollten. Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## ugotitbad (14. März 2013)

Ja, das wird so gesagt, aber es kann vorkommen dass die Qualität von IPS zu IPS-Panel unterschiedlich sind. Es kann aber auch sein dass du ein schlechtes Modell bekommen hast, evtl. ist was bei der Produktion "schief gelaufen". Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, schick es zurück, weil es eig. nicht so schwer sein sollte, die "beste" Einstellung zu finden.


----------

